# Remote central heating controls



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Has anyone yet set up their central heating to be controlled remotely when they are away for the winter. I see that British Gas have an APP where you can alter your home heating system from anywhere in the world . It must also be possible to get the temperature from inside the property which would enable much tighter control of heating costs . I am loath to use the 5 degree frost stat setting and as i am away from Sept to Apr it would save me a lot in the colder spells . I do have people checking but i would rather be in control myself. Any ideas on this ??


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

The remote central heating control is called the HIVE. Just had British Gas install a new boiler and they threw the HIVE in as part of the deal.

As long as you leave the Internet operating within the house then no matter where you are in the world and access to the Internet you can control both the central heating and hot water from your phone / tablet / laptop etc.

The App also indicates the temperature within the house so you are in complete control at all times by being able to select the thermostat temperature manually or by using the schedule.

Cheers

Ian


----------

